# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Sa herë që shkrimtari i flet botës në një mënyrë sado pak të re, bota ndryshon.

## Sokoli

Shkrimtari francez Claude Simon e ka thene. 

*Po ju si thoni?*

----------


## Brari

Po e pashe ne 97 -ten.

beri nje poezi poeti partise dhe u bente thirrje hajdutave qe ngrihuni e bjerini malokut dhe u ngritne skafistet e i vrane policet qe i kish cu me shkopa drase maloku dhe i coptuan dhe i hengren te pjekur.
dhe poeti u gezua.

Berati dogji bashkine duall me tank kalldremeve..
Pra Shkrimtari eshte pun e madhe.

E di se ne Berat nuk duan as drit as buk as pun?

Stafidhe ullinjsh duan e unitet 
Parti Nano-Met.

Nga leximet e kane.

----------


## Sokoli

Hej bela, o Brar po per tjeter pune e kena hap kete teme.
Shko lexo ate temen e Dikeas ke enciklopedia po s'pertove.

----------


## Dita

Para se te nisem me mision  :buzeqeshje: 



Brari,

kliko tek kjo lidhje ku gjendet shkrimi i Dikeas dhe do te kuptosh pse e ka nisur Sokoli kete teme.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17476



Kam pershtypjen, se ti do te jepje nje mendim me vlere ne lidhje me kete gje. Eshte vazhdim i asaj qe Deti Bajri ne temen ne fjale (pjesa qe solli Dikea nga Kolevica mbi Lasgushin) ka kerkuar te nise per diskutim.

----------


## deti_bajri

Kete diskutim do kisha deshire ta bej duke u nisur nga nje ese e Artur Shopenhauerit, "Mbi gjeniun".

Te me falni, nese citimi nuk eshte fjale per fjale, sepse fatkeqsisht ne kete moment qe po shkruaj, nuk e kam kete liber ketu qe ta bej citimin e sakte.
Shopenhauer thote pak a shume keshtu:

Gjenite lindin nga nevoja e popujve per mbijetese, per zhvillim shoqeror dhe ekonomik. Ata jane te prirur te lindin ne popujt e medhenj, me numer te madh popullsie, lindin ne ata popuj qe u kanoset nje rrezik, qofte nga nje lufte, qofte nga ndonje pushtim i gjate. Gjenite ne pergjithesi nuk kuptohen nga bashkohesit, sepse mendja e tyre sheh gjithnje perpara, vetem ata jane ne gjendje te dallojne driten ne fund te tunelit, drite te cilen njerzit e zakonshem nuk e shohin. Pothuajse ne asnje rast Gjenite ne gjallje te tyre nuk kane qene te lumtur, ata gjithmone kane vuajtur shume, jane perpjekur shume te shfaqin idete e tyre, dhe vendin qe meritojne pothuajse ne te gjitha rastet e kane marre pas vdekjes se tyre. Megjithate ata kane lene gjurme te pashlyera, dhe pothuajse gjithmone kane qene udherrefyes per brezat e ardhshem te popujve te tyre.

Kjo eshte pak a shume cfare thote Shopenhauer per Gjenite e mendjeve njerzore.

Shkrimtaret e medhenje, padyshim qe jane gjeni. Duke qene se objekt i punes se tyre ne te gjitha rastet eshte njeriu, eshte shoqeria ne te cilen jetojne njerzit, ne asnje rast nuk mund te jene te shkeputur nga kjo shoqeri, nga problemet e saj, nga nevoja e saj per ndryshim dhe zhvillim. Rrjedhimisht, nje shkrimtar i madh, vertet ndikon shume ne zhvillimet shoqerore, politike dhe ekonomike te nje vendi, te nje shoqerie, por edhe me gjere. Do mjaftonte te permendja ketu vetem ndikimin qe ka pasur ne zhvillimet e historise se Frances dhe me gjere, Iluminizmi Francez. 

Kjo teme eshte vertet shume e gjere, por do rezervoj te drejten ta vazhdoj me vone, duke pritur edhe mendimet e te tjereve.

----------


## guntheric

Bota ndryshon edhe kur politikani thote dicka te re, edhe kur shkencetari shpik dicka te re, etj. Pra sa here del dicka e re bota duhet te ndryshoje ne menyre qe kjo gje qe del te quhet e re. Eshte reciproke. "Nese ti ndryshon atehere une quhem e re, nese ti nuk ndryshon atehere une quhem e vjeter, ose nuk quhem fare."

Nuk eshte vetem ne dore te shkrimtarit te ndryshoje boten, por eshte ne dote te te gjithe atyre qe influencojne ne cdo lloj menyre. T'ju them te drejten vandali nuk ka pare boten te ndryshoje nga te thenat e ndonje shkrimtari. Dhe se dyti bota eshte duke u ndryshuar, thote apo nuk thote gje shkrimtari. Thone apo nuk thone gje te tjeret. Bota ka qene gjithmone ne ndryshim e siper edhe atehere kur nuk ka patur fare shkrimtare.

Perfundimisht vandali nuk e pranon kete shprehje.

----------


## deti_bajri

Bota eshte ne ndryshim, gjithcka eshte ne ndryshim, gjithcka kalon nga nje gjendje ne nje tjeter. Ky eshte ndoshta parimi me i njohur nga te gjitha rrymat, nga te gjitha filozofite, dhe se fundi, fatmiresisht, kjo eshte njohur edhe nga te gjitha religjionet fetare.

Te gjithe ne bejme pjese ne kete ndryshim te madh, por mendoj se ndikim te jashtzakonshem kane pasur se pari njerizit e mendjes; se pari filozofet, shkencetaret, por pa dyshimin me te vogel edhe shkrimtaret e medhenj.

Shembuj ka sa te duash. 

Besoj se te gjithe i njohin, dhe nuk ka nevoje te permenden emra.

----------


## Sokoli

Nese vandalit i duket se boten e ndryshojne politikanet me politikat e tyre dhe shkencetaret me shpikjet e tyre at'here une i them vadalit qe shkrimtaret u kane bere koken politikaneve e ketyre shkencetareve se bashku. 

Bota eshte po ajo qe ka qene, pardje vriteshmim me gure, dje me shpata, sot me rraketa e neser me kushedi c'do shpike shkencetari i radhes.

Bota eshte po ajo qe ka qene, pardje vriteshim, dje vriteshim, sot vritemi e me kete natyre te pjerdhur njerzore edhe neser do te vritemi nen udheheqjen e politikanit te radhes.

Claude Simon e ka thene ate ne vazhdimesi te idese qe shkrimtaret e artistet duhet ti paraprijne ndryshimeve ne rendin shoqeror.

Gjithashtu, ato qe ju quani ndryshime per mua nuk jane te tilla. Dje e piqnit mishin ne zjarr sot ne microwave. Po ashtu edhe ne politike...

*Kjo bote do te meritoje te quhet ne ndryshim vec kur te shihen ndryshime ne natyren e pjerdhur njerzore!*

Vertet jane shkencetaret ata qe shpikin bombat atomike, vertet jane edhe politikanet ata qe japin urdherin per t'i perdorur por jane mendimtaret ata qe vendosin se kur duhen perdorur sepse 
shkrimtar ne radhe te pare do te thote mendimtar.

----------


## Calexico

shumë rëndësi po i ipni shkrimtarit. edhe ai si shumë të tjerë, vetëm dëshmon për gjërat që ndryshojnë në botë nga procesi i evolucionit te mendimit dhe sjelljes.

dallimi i vetëm qëndron ke fakti që njerëzit e thjeshtë nuk kanë kohë, durim apo qejf të shkruajnë budallallëqe në letër gjersa shkrimtari mendon se po e shpëton botën me idetë e tija që kurrë s'ishin të tijat.

----------


## Sokoli

Me lodhnin shume "know everything people" por kur mesova ne kurriz tim qe edhe ata do te mesojne nje dite thjesht kam filluar t'i le rehat...
Sidoqofte te falenderoj per mendimin tend megjithse nuk e kuptoj dot se ku e sheh ti evolucionin mendor apo ne sjellje.

----------


## Calexico

sokol, edhe shumë ke m'u lodh përderisa hiqesh se i njef ata. një fjalë e urtë thotë "veç budallai e njef budallain". mos e merr personalisht këtë fjali të fundit, e përdora simbolikisht.

ajo që ti duhet ta kuptosh është se bota evoluon në mendim e sjellje dhe kështu ndryshon se njerëzit e thjeshtë ndryshojnë nga pakënaqësia personale jo se dikush shkrojti diç në letër.

mësohu që me argumente të shpjegosh se ku janë gabim "know everything people" se sa për fjalë boshe, ja dola pak ke pylli në lagjen time e takohem me plaka.

hasta la vista.

----------


## Sokoli

Ndiej se jam larguar pak nga drejtimi qe kam dashur te marre tema.

Kam lexuar nja dy shkrime te detit-bajri ku trajtonte disa ceshtje qe mund te emertohen edhe probleme te shoqerise. 
Shprehjen ne krye te temes e kam vene si piknisje. Vertet shkrimtaret dhe artistet duhet t'u paraprijne ndryshimeve shoqerore. Ai termi "sadopak" i francezit ka shume mundesi te jete ironik ose realist pasi vertet mendoj se ndryshimet ndryshimet e mirfillta ne shoqerine njerzore nuk jane ne hapat qe nderrmer shoqeria per te siguruar egzistencen e saj por vete menyren e egzistences. Artistet, shkrimtaret e filozofet (veshtire t'i ndaj per vete) thjesht ndihmojne (me ose pa vetdije) ne parjen e dickaje ne nje kendveshtrim te ri  e jo te pretendohet se u sjellkan gjera te reja. Eshte trashesi te pretendohet se vetem "gjerat e reja" meritojne vemendje e permbajne vlera. Ato mbase edhe nuk egzistojne. Kjo shoqeri njerzore jo vetem qe nuk meriton por as eshte e afte te shohe "gjera te reja" pasi eshte aq e limituar sa qe shpesh harron dhe te vjetrat. 
Edhe shkrimtaret (pasi per ata po mundohemi te flasim) ndihmojne ne parjen e fenomeneve ne prizme te ndryshme, qofte te harruara qofte edhe te reja. Vetem keshtu shoqeria mund te arrije te njohe pak me mire veten dhe boten qe e rrethon. 
Krijimtaria letrare midis te tjerave eshte dhe zbulim i vetvetes, prandaj eshte e shenjte.

E te kthehem perseri tek shkrimet e detit, ne to ai preokupohej me te drejte per rolin dhe nivelin ne te cilin ndodhet sot krijimtaria letrare ne vendin tone (ta nisim nga vendi jone pastaj po deshet e zgjerojme dhe ne mbare globin). Mua ketu do te me pelqente te perqendroheshim. 


*Ku ndodhet krijimtaria letrare shqiptare sot?
Ku do te jete neser?
Ku duhet te ishte sot dhe ku duhet te jete neser?
Perse?
A po e luajne rolin e tyre krijimtaret tane? A po mundohen vertet te nxisin ndryshime ne shoqerine e vendit tone apo po u pershtaten e rendin nga pas atyre?
Sa eshte stimuluar kjo gje?... etj.*

----------


## guntheric

Bera nje xhiro nga pothuaj gjithe forumet per te gjetur ku e kishin hedhur kete teme policat e forumit. Sigurisht nuk mund te lajmeronin!

Sokol, calexiko(grupin e pelqej shume) shkroi dicka qe vandali pak a shume e ka thene: "shume rendesi i jepni shkrimtarit". Vandali nuk e ka thene tamam keshtu por e kam prekur kuptimin e saj. Vandali nuk deshiron as ti shtoje vlerat nje shkrimtari e as t'ia heqi. Kur thua qe ata u kane bere koken shkencetareve(megjithese ndoshta nuk kam kuptuar ku e ke fjalen) shpejtoj te te kundeshtoj duke te thene qe ndoshta e kunderta ndodh. Politikanet dhe shkencetaret krijojne shkrimtaret. Nuk kuptoj dhe pse duhet te jene vetem shkrimtaret mendimtare. Dmth te tjeret nuk jane? Perkundrazi, vandali beson se shkencetaret dhe politikanet(ne fakt i mora si shembuj keta, dmth qe nuk jane vetem shkrimtaret qe ndryshojne boten por ka dhe te tjere), ngaqe kane nje publik me te gjere influencojne me shume sesa nje shkrimtar. Megjithate, ngaqe kjo eshte e komplikuar sepse ka dhe politikane shkrimtare etj., dhe meqenese po devijoj dhe une nga tema po e mbyll ketu. Sigurisht nese ke deshire mund ta diskutojme ne nje teme tjeter. se fundi, nuk bie dakord qe bota nuk ka ndryshuar sepse mishi u piqte me zjarr kurse tani ne furre microwave, sepse e vetmja  gje qe nuk ka ndryshuar eshte qe mishi piqet dhe haet.

Pyetjeve te fundit do tu pergjigjem ne nje replike tjeter. Dmth do mundohem te pergjigjem.

----------


## guntheric

Nuk besoj se krijimtaria shqiptare(megijthese nuk me pelqen percaktimi iu be kesaj krijimtarie si shqiptare) eshte ne nivel te ulet. Ka shume pretendente shkrimtare te cilet, zakonisht, shkruajne ne kohen e lire dhe jo ne menyre te rregullt. Kjo ben qe ne pergjithesi te merren me poezi dhe jo me proze, ngaqe eshte me e lehte te shkruash vargje dhe me ekonomike, persa i perket kohes. Nga gjithe keta kausha(mos u keqkuptoni) qe shkruajne do dali ndonjeri i hajrit. Kete beson vandali. 
Ama ka dhe disa probleme. Do u duhet kohe te gjithe ketyre shkrimtareve te rinj per tu permiresuar e per te merituar te quhen shkrimtare. Problemi me i madh qe sheh vandali eshte qe nuk ka nga ata qe krijojne diferencen. Nuk ka specialiste. Do duhet me teper kohe per te dale te tille. Vandali beson se shkalla e mesit nuk egziston(nese jo ne cdo fushe te pakten ne ate te krijimeve letrare). Jane te rinjte dhe te vjetrit(me ndonje perjashtim sigurisht). Kuptohet qe diferenca eshte shume e madhe. Pra, qe ti pergjigjem pyetjes se pare krijimtaria shqiptare sot nuk eshte ne nivel te keq. Temat qe kapen ne te jane te shumta e te ndryshme. Nje prove e mire eshte ky forum. 
Ne nivel te keq besoj se jane botimet sidhe librarite e biblotekat. Eshte skandaloze te quhet librari nje kasolle 4 metra katrore.

Tre pyetjeve qe vijojne vandali nuk beson se eshte ne gjendje tu pergjigjet me mire sesa me foljen lakonike "varet". Pra cdo behet me vone varet nga shume faktore. Bile nuk besoj se ka dhe te tjere qe jane ne gjendje te pergjigjen.

Pyetjes mbi rolin e krijimtareve tane do i pergjigjem se shpejti sepse besoj se nuk eshte shume e thjeshte. Edhe kjo gje varet nga shume faktore. Dhe ka shume kontradita midis roleve te krijuesve te ndryshem.

----------


## dikeafajtore

21 Marsi eshte dita boterore e poezise. Po dhe ne kohe lufte , ka kohe per poezine! Muhsin Al-Ramli , nje nga novelistet dhe dramaturget me te rendesishem Iraken , perkthyes i gjuhes Arabe ne Spanjishte, eshte i bindur per kete. Ne kete artikull shprehet mbi rendesine dhe aktualitetin e vjershes ne kohe baruti

*"Ne Irakenve , ne pergjithesi , dhe intelektualeve ne vecanti , na trishton e indinjon fakti qe sot flitet per Irakun vetem si nje problem. Te vetmet gjerat qe thuhen per te jane : "Hyn ne boshtin e te keqes " Ka arme te shkaterrimit masiv , eshte diktature , dhe ka nje det me nafte"
Asnje nuk flet me per Irakun, si vend i" Njemije e nje neteve" Djepi i pare i qytetrimit: Sumer, Akkad, Nimrud, Uruk, Asir, Babilonez! Iraku si Mesapotamia, vendi ku mbi 5000 vjet me pare lindi shkrimi , kalendari i pare, feja e pare, demokracia e pare , poemat e para epike si "Epi i Gilgameshit"
 Poezia ne te cilen grate Irakene kane pasur nje rol esencial , eshte, poetesha e pare e botes Angiduana
Nazik Al-Malaika, njihet si pionieria  e poezise Arabe .moderne 
Pas gjithe kesaj , eshte shum e trishtueshme , qe njerzit te njohin e te njesojne figuren e Irakut me ate te mustaqeve te diktatorit. Na trishton fakti qe disa persona dalin neper televizore dhe bejne sikur dine c'do gje mbi Irakun. Imagjinoj qe shume nga ata nuk kane lexuar kurre nje novele apo poeme. Ajo qe dine shume mire, jane numuri i puseve te naftes. Ne vendin tim , poezia nuk eshte nje shtojce apo nje luks , eshte nje nevoje .Nuk eshte vetem nje menyre e te shprehurit te emocioneve , por dicka me shume. Eshte vazhdimesia e jetes. ne saje te poezise , njeriu jeton ate , qe nuk mund te jetoje  dhe nuk i lejohet ta jetoje.

Gjate luftes ne Golfin Persik, ishim neper llogore dhe poezia na udhehiqte. Ishte nje ushtar. Para cdo bombardimi me thoshte : Muhsin , po vdiqa , publikoje poezine time "
A nuk shihte ai ushtar ne poezine e tij vazhdimesine e jetes se vet? Disa dite me pare neper gazeta lexova lajmin , qe nje grup poetesh i ka derguar 13.000 poema kunder luftes Presidentit Bush, te shkruara nga e gjithe Bota. A mundet poezia te ndalonte luften?
Poezia, pasuron Irakun, me shume se nafta, e kjo e fundit  solli vetem fatkeqesi. Gadishulli Arabik dhe Iraku jane te vetmet vende te botes , ku festohet lindja e nje poeti sepse eshte bere zedhenes i nje tribuje. Ligji , historia , mesimet shkruhen ne formen e poezise. Edhe sot ne vendin tim , letrat shkruhen ne kete forme .

I vetmi vend ne bote ku egsiston nje treg i poezise, eshte ai i Mirbadit dhe i Basores, qe frekuentohet nga njerez ,qe vine nga vendet  me te  largeta per te blere ( sidomos te dashuruarit) ose per te mesuar apo kritikuar poezine.
E megjithate, megjithe vuajtjet  qe po heq tani populli Iraken nga luftrat, nga diktatura, krijimet vazhdojne ne nje menyre te admirueshme. Eshte e mjaftushme te arrije nje liber nga jashte , qe ky te fotokopjohet e te shperndahet menjehere.Forma me e perdorur eshte ajo e poemes. Poeti flet ne veten e pare, por jo s per vetveten, por  mban pergjegjesine e zedhenesit te nje populli, te qytetareve te tij , te tokes se tij e te humanitetit te saj
*

 P.s

Shpresoj se jam brenda temes. 

shendet

----------


## Dita

E sapokthyer nga MISIONI  :buzeqeshje: 


Ju pershendes te gjitheve me radhe ne nje teme me vlere per ata qe po marrin pjese aktivisht apo pasivisht ne te.

Menyra sesi eshte e shkruar kjo shprehje e lidh boten e shkrimtarit ne menyre direkte me ate te filozofise. Nuk flitet ketu per vlerat artistike, por thjesht per ato te mendimit, qe ai i sjell te reja ne nje shkrim te tij, ne nje poezi, proze te shkurter, apo te gjate. 
Pra ajo qe me ben ta shoh me dyshim kete shprehje eshte se pse duhet cilesuar titulli i shkrimtarit si domethenesi per levizjen e botes ne nje drejtim ose ne nje tjeter. Titulli qe duhet te qendronte aty ishte i filozofit. E nuk eshte e thene qe nje filozof te jete shkrimtar. Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## Sokoli

Po e nis nga fundi si ne matematike.
Filozofia nuk eshte gogol me brire dhe as dicka e huaj pasi ate e ben cdo njeri... eshte perpjekja per te logjikuar, vetnjohur, shprehur etj.

Nese cdo njeri e ka te pashmangshme ushtrimin e  dozave apo menyrave te te filozofuarit padyshim qe shkrimtari ka qene ne ate start (pavarsisht se ne c'kodra a shtegje mund te jete duke vrapuar ne kete moment). Pra eshte e pamundur te ndash filozofine nga te shkruarit. Shkrimtari hyn ne nje kategori ku filozofi nuk hyn dot pasi shpesh ai ka mundesine  t'i shprehet nje mase publike me te gjere se c'do rreth ku mund te zhvillohen biseda e debate. Sa per ate qe thote Dita "nuk eshte e thene qe nje filozof te jete shkrimtar" padyshim qe qendron, por ne po trajtojme te anasjellten... Nuk eshte e mundur qe nje shkrimtar te mos jete filozof (padyshim secili ka dozat e veta do te thone partizanet e moralit relativ).

Nje gje qe me beri pershtypje eshte fakti qe vandali e ka trajtuar aq thjeshte mungesen e prozes si dhe zhanerit me te larte te saj, romanit. Termi "Romani Shqiptar" (eshte per t'u shkruar vertet me kapitale se eshte dicka e pervecme ne qofte) eshte termi me i paperdorur ne gjuhen shqipe. Pse? Thjeshte fare, sepse nuk ka lindur nevoja te perdoret si term pasi pothuaj nuk egziston asnje send i tille i referushem. Une nuk besoj ate qe thote vandali , pra qe proza shqipe, e me konkretisht "romani shqiptar" ndodhet ne kete gjendje pasi njerezit nuk kane kohe te merren me proze e u bie me lehte te shprehen ne vargje. Me kete nuk jam dakort.
Poezia shqipe, me aq sa di nuk me duket keq e bile ka filluar te shfaqe vende-vende edhe tendenca teper ekstravagante ((ala kavanozce) shpesh edhe duke iu larguar realitetit dhe bukurise qe qendron ne thjeshtesi. 
Shpresa si te vandalit kam dhe une, ndonje i hajrit do dale. Ajo qe do te me dhembe eshte se edhe ne dalte ndonje i hajrit kjo do te ndodhe krejt rastesisht, si nje fare molle hedhur pa kujdes e qe perfundon mes bajgave. Askush nuk kujdeset te mbjelle vertet ne kete pjese te parceles per fat te keq. Bile egzistojne dhe thashetheme mbi egzistencen e ligjeve te xhungles dhe ne letersi  :i habitur!:  . Nese vertet i duam shkrimtaret, duhet t'u bejme vend, e nese vertet na pelqen te lexojme, duhet t'a bejme pjese te edukates jo te rastit. Ne te kundert shoqeria do i veshe vetes merita per arritje individuale dhe do vleresoje vec gjera qe mund te shpjegohen vec me ane te psikoanalizave Froidiane  :majmun duke kercyer:  . Faktikisht kjo ndodh.
Sidoqofte hapsira kohore prej se siles priten apo pretendohen ndryshime  apo bume te medha ne lemin letrar ka qene teper e shkurter, pothuaj nje sekonde ne kohematesin e vertete te letersise.

Gjithashtu vandali mendon se ne letersine shqipe mungon shtresa e mesme. Une nuk mendoj ashtu, une mendoj se egzistojne vec shtresa e ulet dhe ajo e mesme.

----------


## guntheric

Vandalit nuk i intereson se cili duhet vene ne piedestalin e ndryshuesit me te denje te botes. Fare mire dhe une mund te argumentoj se nje shkencetar duhet te zeje ate vend. Mirepo thjesht nuk besoj se eshte puna e vetme e nje njeriu fajtore per "ndryshimin" e botes. 

Sokoli ka keqkuptuar dicka: shtresen e mesme vandali e lidh kryesisht me moshen, jo me vleresimin e krijimtarise. Me perjashtime sic shkruaj. Ka shume krijues te rinj dhe shume te vjeter. Megjithate tani eshte vandali qe nuk bie dakord me ty. Persa i perket vleres artistike te letersise shqipe besoj se kemi qe te treja shtresat. 
NUk kuptova mosegzistencen e termit "roman shqiptar". Ti e hedh poshte ate apo e ngre lart? 
Ke keqkuptuar dhe dicka tjeter. Vandali nuk shkroi gje per gjendjen e prozes shqiptare. Une nuk besoj se ajo vuan. Perkundrazi! Vandali shkroi vetem qe krijuesit e rinj merren kryesisht me poezine. Dhe mos harro qe flas dhe per krijues te vjeter. Keta vec me proze merren, me romane e me tregime. Vandalit i pelqen proza shqiptare. Bile kam nja 2 vjet qe lexoj vetem autore shqiptare.

----------


## Sokoli

As une nuk i kam perzemer piedestalet, mundesisht te lekundim ndonje  :buzeqeshje:  
Ne shume vende besoj jam shprehur goxha qarte e nuk e kuptoj pse hyjme ne anale te tilla. Nuk besoj se individe e ndryshojne boten, as grupe individesh sado te medha qofshin. Une e kam stershprehur ne poste te meparshme qe "bota" per mua nuk ka ndryshuar ne te vertete. Po te pakten kujt i be pjesa me e madhe ne ate rol e sa po e ben. Nese Vandali mendon vertet se menyra e pjekjes se mishit nga zjarri ne microwave eshte ndryshim, at'here eshte e kote t'i shkojme me tej bisedes pasi rruget ndahen qysh aty.
Ate punen e moshes e kam keqkuptuar vertet pasi krijuesi (shkrimtari ne kete rast) nuk ka moshe, por vec nivel.
Gjithashtu, une nuk e kuptoj si mund te hidhet poshte dicka qe pothuaj nuk egziston.

----------


## deti_bajri

Desha te them edhe une dicka, sipas mendimit tim, kuptohet. 

Se pari, bota eshte ne ndryshim, eshte ne levizje, dhe cdo dite qe kalon eshte e ndryshme nga tjetra. Gjithkush qe ben nje gje te re, ndryshon sadopak boten. 
Para disa ditesh po shikoja nje dokumentar ne tv. Ishte nga ata te rrallet, qe vertet te bejne te mendohesh gjate. Fliste per gjithesine, per planetet, per sistemin tone diellor, si ka qene, si eshte dhe si do te jete. Ne nje moment, ajo cfare po komentohej ishte vertet shokuese, ai qe lexon tekstin tha: 

"Ne nuk e dime se si do te jete fati yne (i njerzimit), por nje gje e dime me siguri; Dielli yne nuk ka dyshim qe nje dite do te shuhet, ashtu sic jane shuar shume te tjere, dhe kjo eshte e vertetuar shkencerisht. Dhe pas kesaj, ne Toke nuk do te kete me jete, sepse Toka do te jete perpire nga Dielli, ashtu si gjithe planetet e tjeter te sistemit tone diellor. Kjo do te ndodhe pas miliarda vjetesh, por qe do te ndodhe, do te ndodhe me siguri, sepse eshte e vertetuar. Po njerzimi si do jete? Ku do jete? Ju lutem shikoni! (Fillojne te jepen pamjet e Nju Jorkut te fillim shekullit te kaluar. Ndertesa te vjetra dhe te uleta) Keto pamja jane para rreth 100 vjetesh. Po keto te tjerat? (Tani jane pamjet e ketyre diteve...Nju Jorku i ndryshuar krejtesisht...) E pra, njerzimi ka ecur shume perpara, me progresion gjeometrik, pothuajse ne te gjitha fushat e jetes, keshtu qe me siguri deri atehere do te gjeje nje zgjidhje per te mbijetuar!"

Morali eshte e thjeshte dhe i kuptueshem. 
Pra, bota a eshte vertet ne ndryshim? Une them se po. Do mjaftonte te flisnim ketu per globalizmin, per ekonomine e re globale qe po linde, per ndryshimet e medha ne komunikacion, si telefonia celulare, vet interneti qe ne e perdorim cdo dite, kompjuerat, gjenetika dhe klonimi...
Une them se edhe kur ndryshon teknologjia, edhe shoqeria ndryshon, dhe shembuj ka edhe nga historia. Besoj se e dime te gjithe se me shpikjen e rrotes, per njeriun ndryshuan shume gjera. 

Po shkrimtaret?
Ndoshta ata ne nje fare menyre jane ndergjegja e pavetdijshme e njerzimit. Une ndoshta gabohem ne kete percaktim, megjithate nese dikush ka ndonje mendim tjeter, le ta diskutojme.

...
Do ta vazhdoj nje nate tjeter...

----------

